
What of the lowly page number - diodorus
https://theoutline.com/post/4257/what-of-the-lowly-page-number
======
noufalibrahim
One interesting I've noticed in older books is that instead of page numbers
(which are sort of like indices in an array), they used a system of writing
the first word of the recto (right page) at the bottom right corner of the
verso (left page) creating a linked list of sorts.

You can see some examples in this book
[https://archive.org/details/opticksortreatis1730newt](https://archive.org/details/opticksortreatis1730newt)
(although it has page numbers too).

~~~
jerrre
very cool, does anyone happen to if there's a term for this?

~~~
kgwgk
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catchword](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catchword)

------
gregknicholson
Those animated section separators (<hr>) are very distracting. Consider that
someone might want to focus on the text!

------
hackcasual
I worked on page number extraction for a large online retailer. There were
some amazing places they could be located. Stacked numbers indicating location
in book/section/chapter, middle of the outside margin, mixed up based on if it
was a title page or main body page.

------
pkamb
What of the lowly Page Down key? It certainly can't scroll this website.

~~~
dredmorbius
[https://outline.com/bMgZ5t](https://outline.com/bMgZ5t)

~~~
wodenokoto
It's kinda funny that theoutline.com becomes readable when accessed from
outline.com

~~~
dredmorbius
I'd noticed ...

